# Poll, where are you from?



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

*Poll, where are you posting from?*

Where is everyone from? 
:tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. For now, anyway. :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Born and raised in the Netherlands, lived and worked in the Netherlands, Singapore and France, since 14 years back in the Netherlands.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Europe, also the Netherlands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

TurnaboutVox said:


> The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland. For now, anyway. :tiphat:


Do not post political content outside of the Social Groups unless it appertains directly to music.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

...but what about us that are in some dimension unsure of where they really are or when they are for that manner?


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

The title of the post is "Where are you from?", but the poll asks "Where do you live now?" ... Surely these are two distinct questions requiring for many completely different answers.

I consider myself to be British, despite being born and having spent my childhood in Australia. Currently I reside in Europe, which is where I've been for the past 15 years.

If the Brexit train wreck does indeed reach its ignominious and seemingly-inevitable conclusion then I shall be first in line for German citizenship.

_Einigkeit und Recht und Freiheit
Für das deutsche Vaterland!_
(sung, with a tear in my eye, to the tune of "Land of Hope and Glory")


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Taplow said:


> *The title of the post is "Where are you from?", but the poll asks "Where do you live now?" ... Surely these are two distinct questions requiring for many completely different answers.*


Yes, I wondered about that.

Also, why is there no "Other" option?


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Why do you consider you are British, Taplow?

And, would Theresa *** think you are? :devil:


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

it would be a surprise, if North America doesn´t advance significantly from the current status (Europe 9, N-A 3).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

English, living in England, very very happy to tick the Europe button, though.

Once we were an empire, ruled by an emperor
Then we were a kingdom, ruled by a king
Soon we'll be a country, ruled by Boris Johnson.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

i guess i will go with antartica... since that seems most likely...


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

dogen said:


> Why do you consider you are British, Taplow?
> 
> And, would Theresa *** think you are? :devil:


My parents are British, my sister is British, I grew up in a British household, eating British food, watching British television, and discussing British politics. I am legally British by birth, have a UK passport (since the old blue card passport days), and have always felt a closer connection to the UK than to Australia. The world outside my childhood home was a foreign land. I spent quite a bit of time in the UK with family, and remember those times far more fondly than the rest of my childhood. The only family I ever had in Australia were my immediate family, parents and sibling. The rest of my family - aunts, uncles, grandparents, cousins etc. - were and are all in the UK. I was and still am the only member of my family on either side to have been born in Australia. I do have an Australian passport but only ever use it to enter and leave Australia, which I have not done in more than ten years. Everywhere else I proudly wield by British passport.

What Theresa May thinks is of no consequence. I _am_ British.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)

Taplow said:


> My parents are British, my sister is British, I grew up in a British household, eating British food, watching British television, and discussing British politics. I am legally British by birth, have a UK passport (since the old blue card passport days), and have always felt a closer connection to the UK than to Australia. The world outside my childhood home was a foreign land. I spent quite a bit of time in the UK with family, and remember those times far more fondly than the rest of my childhood. The only family I ever had in Australia were my immediate family, parents and sibling. The rest of my family - aunts, uncles, grandparents, cousins etc. - were and are all in the UK. I was and still am the only member of my family on either side to have been born in Australia. I do have an Australian passport but only ever use it to enter and leave Australia, which I have not done in more than ten years. Everywhere else I proudly wield by British passport.
> 
> What Theresa May thinks is of no consequence. I _am_ British.


So now that "WE'VE GOT OUR COUNTRY BACK", you're not British at all.

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/aug/29/joiner-shane-ridge-born-and-raised-in-britain-told-to-leave-home-office

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/nov/29/family-of-woman-facing-deportation-after-50-years-in-uk-demand-apology


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

North America for me. Born and raised in the Boston area; currently living in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Given the great climate, I plan to stay here forever.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Capeditiea said:


> ...but what about us that are in some dimension unsure of where they really are or when they are for that manner?


That is Antarctica to us. I see you already figured that out. :tiphat:


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

dogen said:


> So now that "WE'VE GOT OUR COUNTRY BACK", you're not British at all.
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/aug/29/joiner-shane-ridge-born-and-raised-in-britain-told-to-leave-home-office
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2017/nov/29/family-of-woman-facing-deportation-after-50-years-in-uk-demand-apology


Nice try, but neither case applies. Both my (married) parents were born and wed in the United Kingdom, as were both sets of grandparents, and great-grandparents going back 40 or more generations.

British Nationality Act 1981 §2:1


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Capeditiea said:


> i guess i will go with antartica... since that seems most likely...


LOL, I knew it was you.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Bulldog said:


> North America for me. Born and raised in the Boston area; currently living in Albuquerque, New Mexico. Given the great climate, I plan to stay here forever.


Do you ride hot air balloons?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Taplow said:


> Do you ride hot air balloons?


I don't like heights. My wife and other family members have taken rides.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I am a proud "Yorkshire Lass". Always was and always will be!!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

The thread is titled "Where are you from?" but the poll results are titled "Where do you live now?" In my case, there is no difference, although for years I lived elsewhere before returning to my roots, as it were, but have I missed something?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I was born in Worcestershire, have lived in Worcestershire all my life so far and I imagine I will still be living in Worcestershire when I cark it.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

They say that men are from Mars. So, well, there you go. The Bringer of War. At least I'm not from the Magician, Uranus.  Of course, Uranus was discovered by a classical music composer. Go figure that a composer would be interested in Uranus! :lol:


Oh, I think North America is answer given the options presented though. Antarctica would have been interesting though. I wonder if it's cooler there than it is in Uranus.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Antarctica- well Australia really but if I got a boat off the coast of Tasmania and drifted to the south who knows.....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Taplow said:


> My parents are British, my sister is British, I grew up in a British household, eating British food, watching British television, and discussing British politics. I am legally British by birth, have a UK passport (since the old blue card passport days), and have always felt a closer connection to the UK than to Australia. The world outside my childhood home was a foreign land. I spent quite a bit of time in the UK with family, and remember those times far more fondly than the rest of my childhood. The only family I ever had in Australia were my immediate family, parents and sibling. The rest of my family - aunts, uncles, grandparents, cousins etc. - were and are all in the UK. I was and still am the only member of my family on either side to have been born in Australia. I do have an Australian passport but only ever use it to enter and leave Australia, which I have not done in more than ten years. Everywhere else I proudly wield by British passport.
> 
> What Theresa May thinks is of no consequence. I _am_ British.


So you could get elected to Ozzy Fed parliament and then join all the others who had to resign lol

I'm 6 gen aussie and that's the only passport I got, wifes English thou- so I sneak thru Heathrow in the pommie line with her and avoid the long queues the non brits have to do :lol:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pittsburgh,Pa born and raised.. steubenville, ohio for a few. east liverpool, ohio for a couple. akron/kent, ohio for a couple then back to the "Burgh! but now Piru, Ca north of LA 40 miles 14 miles from Santa Clarita...Piru, Ca. very small town but where the film industry films a lot! eg. NCIS - Criminal Minds -Netflix-Amazon...


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Technically from Lancashire but had I sneezed, I would have been in Cheshire. Now and for more years than I will admit to, I have been in southern California, mostly the San Diego area.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm from London, I was one of two identical twins. Tragically, I was snatched from my crib at birth by Russian mobsters. Mhmm, they looked at my fair skin, and my dazzling eyes, and they said, we'll make a pretty penny on that one, on the human black market, we will.


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Southeastern U.S. born and bred. Grew up submerged in college football, deep fried food, Blake Shelton, guns, and Jesus. How I got so passionate about classical music God only knows.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Becca said:


> Technically from Lancashire but had I sneezed, I would have been in Cheshire. Now and for more years than I will admit to, I have been in southern California, mostly the San Diego area.


There was a wonderful series on the BBC back in about 2000 from where you're from, called *Border Café*. Have you seen it?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Taplow said:


> There was a wonderful series on the BBC back in about 2000 from where you're from, called *Border Café*. Have you seen it?


No ... I'm unaware of it.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I kind of missed the requirement to say where I am from in this thread. In my earlier post I focused only on the poll question, 'Where do you live now?'

I'm from Aberdeen in Scotland, where as far as I have been able to trace back, my ancestors on all sides of the family were agricultural workers, occasionally aspiring to be tenant farmers, in various parts of Aberdeenshire, Banffshire and Kincardine. Their descendants took jobs on the railways, in schools and hospitals and gradually converged on Aberdeen, the only substantial city in that area.

Like many of my generation I left, first for Glasgow and then for foreign parts - Manchester, as it happens, with diversions to Inverness and Calgary, Canada. I then settled in Lancashire, or 'God's Own Country', as I was informed that it was by an exiled Lancastrian acquaintance.

It's not a bad place to live, and here I am still, 21 years later. Culture, on the whole, is down various roads in Liverpool, Manchester and London, but hey. You can't have everything, and there is Presto Classical and the interwebs.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

TurnaboutVox said:


> Like many of my generation I left, first for Glasgow and then for foreign parts - Manchester, as it happens, with diversions to Inverness and *Calgary, Canada*.


Did you enjoy the rodeo?


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

well, so far I am surprised we have no one from Asia or South America and disappointed we have two from Antarctica.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

eljr said:


> well, so far I am surprised we have no one from Asia or South America and disappointed we have two from Antarctica.


i am about to find out who the other one was... :O

---edited
how did i guess? :3


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Born in Detroit, Michigan. Spent the majority of my growing/education years in Southern California. 

Moved to Arizona in 1982. Retired in 2006 at age 58. 

Kh


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Posting from northeastern CT, USA. Originally from Astral Plane 7-B. Born in East Patterson, NJ. First 6 years in Jersey, but really grew up in southeastern CT.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Born at Stanford Hospital in Palo Alto, CA. Currently live in Palo Alto and attend Stanford University.

Yeah, I haven't gone anywhere


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

English. Born and brought up in Liverpool, lived in Sheffield for many years. Moved to Scotland in 2009. If Scotland becomes independent in my lifetime I will apply for Scottish citizenship. 

I’m puzzled as to how this is a ‘poll’? We are not voting for anything, just stating a straightforward fact.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

eljr said:


> well, so far I am surprised we have no one from Asia or South America and disappointed we have two from Antarctica.


Yes, there used to be some regulars, but they more or less vanished. An elderly connoisseur fan of violinists & chamber music from Argentina, a Glenn Gould fan and pianist also from South America, several Japanese and Korean members, etc. Moved on, it seems.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm keeping my details secret. You never who might be reading this.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

joen_cph said:


> Yes, there used to be some regulars, but they more or less vanished. An elderly connoisseur fan of violinists & chamber music from Argentina, a Glenn Gould fan and pianist also from South America, several Japanese and Korean members, etc. Moved on, it seems.




..................


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Genoveva said:


> I'm keeping my details secret. You never who might be reading this.




just wondering, how do you mean this?

When I first read this I assumed you were joking but then I thought you might be serious which is fine too obviously but it did raise my curiosity.

Of course I am still waiting to hear about your audio system.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Taplow said:


> The title of the post is "Where are you from?", but the poll asks "Where do you live now?" ... Surely these are two distinct questions requiring for many completely different answers.
> 
> I consider myself to be British, despite being born and having spent my childhood in Australia. Currently I reside in Europe, which is where I've been for the past 15 years.
> 
> ...


and then I suppose you will consider yourself to be German


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> Did you enjoy the rodeo?


I was there for only a few months and so missed the Stampede, I'm afraid. I am told that it is spectacular.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Where are you from? And where do you live now? These are two completely different answers for me. Born in London, UK and lived on the west coast of UK for the first ten years, the next forty two I've lived on the west coast of North America. But I've always spent money with images of the Queen.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

I was born in the UK in the 60s - currently living in cambridgeshire though I spent most of my life living in Notts/Derby.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Belarusian by birth, German by choice - probably the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Born in the south of Spain, and currently living in my hometown, although I'd like to find a job where I use my language skills. I still need to keep writing and speaking in English.

Fair to say we have very nice weather in Winter.


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Granate said:


> Born in the south of Spain, and currently living in my hometown, although I'd like to find a job where I use my language skills. I still need to keep writing and speaking in English.
> 
> Fair to say we have very nice weather in Winter.


Your (written) English is better than many native speakers. Have you considered a career in technical writing or translating? Plenty of work in the former.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Granate said:


> Born in the south of Spain, and currently living in my hometown, although I'd like to find a job where I use my language skills. I still need to keep writing and speaking in English.
> 
> Fair to say we have very nice weather in Winter.


How about proof-reading translations? You'd be using the skill you already have and learning more all the time.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Belarusian by birth, German by choice - probably the best thing that ever happened to me.


I just found out recently that my great grandparents immigrated to the USA from Belarus. 









I have had a hard time finding music from Grodno, the city they were from.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joe B said:


> Posting from northeastern CT, USA. Originally from Astral Plane 7-B. Born in East Patterson, NJ. First 6 years in Jersey, but really grew up in southeastern CT.


No joke?

I grew up there.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Thank you for your replies. You make me blush! But I'm actually an exam away from graduating in Media & Communication, and others have seen my LP design reconstructions here... That is just what I meant. Thank you very much for the "technical writing" advice.

I'm not usually sure if I'm writing correctly, and I want to get rid of some words and expressions like "existence" which I don't really find in common or spoken English. When in doubt I type wordreference or linguee.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr Johnson said:


> Yes, I wondered about that.
> 
> Also, why is there no "Other" option?


I think Antarctica is the "Other" option. I always thought Eddie was in Australia but perhaps his summer home is in Antarctica.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I think the two who voted "Antarctica" are penguins disguising themselves as humans


----------



## Taplow (Aug 13, 2017)

Tristan said:


> I think the two who voted "Antarctica" are penguins disguising themselves as humans


OMG, that's them!! ....


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

eljr said:


> just wondering, how do you mean this?
> 
> When I first read this I assumed you were joking but then I thought you might be serious which is fine too obviously but it did raise my curiosity.
> 
> Of course I am still waiting to hear about your audio system.


Joking of course.

Born and lived near London, England for 13 years. Lived in South Africa till I was 19. Came back to UK to attend Uni. Was at LSE for 3 years then at Cambridge for a further three. Finished there last summer. Now teaching, still in England.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

Tristan said:


> I think the two who voted "Antarctica" are penguins disguising themselves as humans


:O How'd you guess?


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Capeditiea said:


> :O How'd you guess?


They're just going outside and may be some time?


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

European by birth, residency and inclination.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

The Netherlands, with family in the Czech Republic (where we come often), St. Petersburg (less often) & Auckland (who knows when it will happen).


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

eljr said:


> No joke?
> 
> I grew up there.


Grew up where?
Southeastern Connecticut? I grew up in Niantic.
New Jersey? I lived in Paramus.
Astral Plane 7-B? My departure for return has not been scheduled yet.


----------



## Forss (May 12, 2017)

From the northernmost parts of Sweden (and thus the Earth, sort of). The clean, cold, dry, invigorating air up there is why I sympathize so much with Nietzsche's constant babble about "bad air".


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm English, born and raised in the City of Manchester. I 'emigrated' to Scotland 5 years ago for the wonderful warm weather and healthy food.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Merl said:


> I'm English, born and raised in the City of Manchester. I 'emigrated' to Scotland 5 years ago for the wonderful warm weather and healthy food.


And, no doubt, you probably have one or two bridges for sale? Only slight used.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Born in, raised in, educated in, worked in this blessed province of Nova Caesarea, the birthplace and/or home of an astonishingly high percentage of exceptional people for such a small entity. Sort of like Norway at the Winter Olympics.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

New Jersey eh? Well now a little googling and I see that I could put my location down as,

The Land of Mishigamaa


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joe B said:


> Grew up where?
> .


I lived in East Paterson, NJ from 5th grade till I left for college.

Paramus? I would walk to the Garden State Plaza.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

eljr said:


> I lived in East Paterson, NJ from 5th grade till I left for college.
> 
> Paramus? I would walk to the Garden State Plaza.


When my parents sold their house in Paramus we lived in an apartment in East Paterson for several months before moving to Connecticut. I was young, but I remember it was a pretty tough neighborhood.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joe B said:


> When my parents sold their house in Paramus we lived in an apartment in East Paterson for several months before moving to Connecticut. I was young, but I remember it was a pretty tough neighborhood.


I'm a pretty tough guy. LOL

I bought my first home in Passaic NJ. My dad refused to visit me there thinking it too dangerous.

Heck, where else could I afford a big old Victorian home with all the grand detail and an elevator in the foyer?

I have lived in Brooklyn and Jersey City too. I have always been very comfortable wherever I am.

Heck, I still take the subway in NYC, preferring it.


----------



## Grunfeld (Feb 15, 2018)

I appear to be the second South American in this poll. 

Born and living in Lima, Peru.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

eljr said:


> I have always been very comfortable wherever I am.


Same here. That's because we take ourselves wherever we go.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bulldog said:


> Same here. That's because we take ourselves wherever we go.


Speak for yourself


----------

